# Anschlussbelegung S7-1200



## urukei (12 Februar 2016)

Hallo erstmals

Ich habe eine CPU 1215C AC/DC/Relais, als Erweiterungen 3Stück SM1221(8DI) und 3Stück SM1222(8DO)(6ES7 222-1HF30-0XB0)

Bei den SM1222 Karten habe ich den 24VDC (PIN 1 und PIN 2) Anschluss.

Ist dieser intern durch die CPU versorgt oder wird hierfür eine eigene Versorgung benötigt?

Oder ist es möglich die 3Stück SM1222 Karten über die 24VDC(Geberversorgung) an der CPU zu versorgen?

Danke


----------



## MSB (12 Februar 2016)

urukei schrieb:


> Ist dieser intern durch die CPU versorgt oder wird hierfür eine eigene Versorgung benötigt?
> Das ist die Lastversorgung der Ausgänge, hier müssen also auf jeden Fall 24V DC angelegt werden.
> 
> Oder ist es möglich die 3Stück SM1222 Karten über die 24VDC(Geberversorgung) an der CPU zu versorgen?
> ...


Antworten s.o.

Generell findest du alle Infos in jenem Handbuch:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/de/de/view/91696622


----------



## urukei (13 Februar 2016)

Okay danke

Für die Eingänge habe ich ein vorhandenes Netzteil.

Mir geht es nur um den Anschluss 24VDC an den Ausgangskarten,welcher mir nicht ganz klar ist.

Ist der Anschluss nur für die Versorgung der Ausgangskarte?

Die Last  schalte ich über die Relaisausgänge 1L und 2L über das vorhandene Netzteil.


----------

